# Impact (poem)



## guitardemigod (Nov 14, 2008)

The impact throws me to the ground where I lay sprawled upon my back,
The blood is warm and it tingles the back of my head,
I wish I could move but it hurts too much
So I settle to laying there staring at the sky as the clouds drift above me.

My field of vision goes blurry but I still see the tall strangers around me,
Staring down at me, the perfect specimen of this feeling,
This depression pushed to its limits.
It takes the greatest self-control to keep myself from sobbing,
The sobs hurt my sides and I don't want them to see the tears,
These threatening strangers,
I don't want them inside of me, digging and piercing me
All by the opening of some emotion I've kept hidden.

My breathing slows and I faintly feel someone take my hand,
I try to pull away not wanting to be consoled
Not wanting a reprieve from this...

"Wait a little bit longer it's not too late" the voice calls out as if from a dream.

I'm spiraling down into the dark,
Twisting and turning as I fall,
The wind blowing back my hair matted with blood
Forcing me to close my eyes and accept
The consequences of all the times I lay down
And allowed myself to descend into sorrow
When I had so much to live for,
When I had... so much... to live for.


----------

